# Web Hosting



## AsGStorm (Sep 9, 2007)

Does anyone know any good hosts for hosting a fan site for games (Eg gamereplays.org) etc?


----------



## Ben Clarke (Sep 9, 2007)

I can host for you, if you want.


----------



## AsGStorm (Sep 9, 2007)

Wow, thanks, you sure about that? :S


----------



## Ben Clarke (Sep 9, 2007)

Yeah, won't be a proper domain though, it'll be a .tk probably.

Just gimme a while to make sure I actually can.


----------



## Ravenas (Sep 9, 2007)

I use hostrocket.com for all my domain hosting.


----------



## AsGStorm (Sep 12, 2007)

Any update on that Ben Clarke?
Or any hellp from anyone?! I'm completely lost


----------



## JacKz5o (Sep 13, 2007)

If your not expecting a ton of traffic then a free host like 110mb.com would be perfect


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Sep 13, 2007)

If you wanted you could host a site on a spare computer.  I run an old PIII as a server on occasion.  As long as you're not expecting much traffic pretty much any computer would do.


----------



## AsGStorm (Sep 13, 2007)

Hmm not got an old computer...
i tried free webhosts pro or something and they wouldn't allow me tp upload .css files


----------



## tater (Sep 14, 2007)

fusechosting.com
hostgator.com
both are good


----------



## JacKz5o (Sep 14, 2007)

Dreamhost.com is pretty good too.


----------

